# Goodbye to one hated by so many



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Goodbye dear Canker. I have not had you for nearly long enough before you decided to stop eating like so many of your species do. The blue colour was just coming on your legs, your head was turning green & you still had some stripes on your ginger rear end. Less than 2 years old is a poor lifespan but at least you were looked after, given fresh water daily & food weekly even if you decided not to feed.
You will be missed, in your jar there will be another but it won't be you.
I'll see you in the afterlife if you have not been reincarnated by the time I get there, if you have, please eat this time so to spare another tarantula keeper the loss I feel.
The GBB I searched long & hard to find, you have now gone where I am not yet ready to follow.

Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Rip canker


----------

